# Abetta Saddles? Yay or Nay? Endurance Saddles?



## ArabianMama

I am in the market for a saddle, and am trying to find a gently used one since I'm not ready to drop a grand on a brand new one. For my petite Arabian. She's 15h, but is narrow in the shoulder. 

There is an Abetta Endurance saddle available in my price range, and I am going to see if it fits my mare. Has anyone ever used them? What did you think?

Thanks!


----------



## SEAmom

The Abetta synthetic western saddle is the only western saddle I've been able to find that fits my Arab. Their arabian tree seems to be just right for him. Aside from that, I think it's a very comfy saddle and I love it. It's very lightweight, especially for a western saddle. I have no complaints about the saddle at all.


----------



## NorthernMama

I have an Abetta. I bought it used, probably about 5+ years old. I have had it for another 5+ years. Still in good shape; only the cloth is wearing on the stirrup leather covers (I forget what those are called). No complaints from me on Abetta.


----------



## Faustinblack

I like mine too. I bought the endurance model brand new, with the arabian tree. Is your mare high and narrow withered? If she is you might want to get a thick pad. My Arab gelding has a dorsal fin almost and I bought a triple thick toklat pad. It works fine now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

I'm in the process of buying our first Abetta for my daughter. It's on lay away. I'm very excited for her. She doesn't know about it yet. She's always ridden in an English saddle, even in play day events, because the fenders on a leather youth western hurt her legs. She's pretty petite. I think the soft Abetta will feel so much better to her. Haven't ridden in one myself, but I like everything I know about them. And I didn't even realize until I became interested in them how many different styles of saddle and tree options Abetta has. Here are two links that list a lot of them, just for getting ideas if nothing else. 

All Abetta Saddles | Buytack

Abetta Saddles - Scruggsfarm.com


----------



## Joe4d

I see lots and lots of "almost new" abetta endurance saddles for sale used. Kinda a red flag in my eyes. But sayign that I have a nearly brand new one I picked up for $100. Havent ridden in it as its too wide for any of my horses.


----------



## ArabianMama

Well, we tried the Abetta and it didn't fit my narrow princess. So we are going to look at Specialized. More expensive, but she was so tender after our 30 miler this weekend and I just can't do that to her. She carried my butt through 5 hard and fast hours (let's just say there were zero flat areas..!) and she deserves a good fitting saddle. I rode my Sharon Saare, but it's too wide for her. 

Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## Hang on Fi

Joe4d said:


> _I see lots and lots of "almost new" abetta endurance saddles for sale used._ Kinda a red flag in my eyes. But sayign that I have a nearly brand new one I picked up for $100. Havent ridden in it as its too wide for any of my horses.


The amount is probably a result of so many of them being produced. They're cheap enough for a splurge buy. I mention below they aren't very comfortable (for me) which could be another reason they're out there like cookies :lol: 

Reminds me of cars though kind of like Chevrolet Cruze's. There usually isn't anything wrong with most of the newer Cruze's, but they were so mass produced and there are so many individuals out there. There's plenty to be found for sale. 

~ 

I don't find Abetta's to be the most comfortable (for me) but I do like their durability. I like being able to ride in them anywhere without cringing at the leather I will have to later scrub and condition. I've had one for over ten years now. It has had it rough, including a horse falling somewhat on it (no broken tree or anything) so they're durable. 

For the coin, they're worth it. But if you want to save your tush during those long rides, investing the coin in a saddle that is more endurance oriented is a good route too. 

That being said; I wouldn't hesitate to recommend an Abetta.


----------



## Celeste

I just bought an Abetta endurance saddle. My horse is pretty wide as Arabians go. I did not buy the Arabian model because I had serious doubts about it fitting. It seems to fit her like a glove. As far as comfort, I put 20 minutes in it so far. It was very comfortable, but that's not much of a test.


----------



## Faustinblack

I hope it works well for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker

Joe4d said:


> I see lots and lots of "almost new" abetta endurance saddles for sale used. Kinda a red flag in my eyes. But sayign that I have a nearly brand new one I picked up for $100. Havent ridden in it as its too wide for any of my horses.


What size seat joe4d?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

one i have is 17, will try it when I get my arabian home. Hoping one of my saddles fits him. At least well enough to get him muscled up. Not buying anything for him till he is in shape.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, the Abetta I just bought was a 17 inch. I don't know if they are high enough quality for what you do, but I suspect the one I bought would fit your new horse. He is built a lot like my horse. I did not buy the arabian model saddle. I figured it would be too narrow. She is big and wide like your horse.


----------

